# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Venta de alfalfa - JAUJA

## Agronoma

Buenos días, se vende alfalfa en chacra, 1 Ha, ubicada en Jauja. Contactar al número 923525697.Temas similares: Venta de alfalfa en chacra. Venta de alfalfa en chacra. Venta de harina y Cubos de Alfalfa Venta de pacas de Alfalfa VENTA DE ALFALFA EN PACAS O FARDOS

----------

